# Bloated Frog...PLS Help



## Exoticfrogs (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2 year old female green sip Tinc that's bloated and all she does is sits in her water bowl. She hasn't eaten in 1 week and I don't know what to do. I have Baytril and Metronidazole but I don't know if this will work.

Anybodies help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

If you haven't already - check out the Emergency Supportive Care sheet 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22383

Start soaking her in Amphibian ringers (if you have it).

It would be a good idea to get her to a vet.

The metronidazole/baytril won't help if the cause of the sickness isn't bacterial or protozoa. Metronidazole does have the side effect of being an appetite stimulant.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Best to get it to a vet, but here are a past thread on the topic:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ight=bloat


----------

